# How long were you together before he proposed?



## malia

Again, random curiosity :)
I've been with my OH unofficially for about 2 years, and officially almost a year and a half, and I'd say yes if he asked now! We've talked about how we would get married and where and stuff, but I think him asking is still a while off.


----------



## dizzyspells

We had been together about 5.5yrs.x


----------



## Dory85

Coming up to 6 years officially.


----------



## malia

wow, maybe I'll have quite a bit longer to wait lol.


----------



## buttonnose82

we got together January 2008, got engaged august 2009, married june 2010 :)


----------



## booflebump

15 months. We will have been together for 2.5 years when we get married x


----------



## pink_bow

Around 3 1/2 years we had been together before my OH asked me, your time will come :hugs: xx


----------



## jellytot

we were together 5 years before he proposed, been engaged just over a year now and i dont know where the time has gone! booking our venue on sat and hopefully getting married on 15th oct 2011 :happydance:


----------



## R&G2007

Right here goes

I met my hubby on the 29th Sept 2003 (whilst on Jury Service)
We got engaged in October 2003 
Moved in with him in January 2004
Bought our first home in August 2004
Got married on 29th September 2007
Moved in to our new house on the 28th October 2007

Been happily married ever since :happydance:


----------



## Secret

18 months for us x


----------



## honeybee2

we got together christmas 2006, got engaged april 2008 (so just over a year), moved in with him summer 2009 and we are getting married august 2011 (11 months) xx


----------



## aly888

honeybee2 said:


> we got together *christmas 2006, got engaged april 2007 (so just over a year),* moved in with him summer 2009 and we are getting married august 2011 (11 months) xx

 :shrug: that isnt just over a year?! that is like 4 months?! lol

It was 5 and half years for us...although it felt longer :haha: I'd been waiting for him to ask since we had been together about 2 years, but he finally asked (with alot of nagging from family and friends) Feb 09 :thumbup:


----------



## nicki01

we have been together since june 06 and im still waiting! Dont think the day will ever come,,,,, he seems to fine with having a baby but freaks out at the thought of marriage?? Work that out??? lol


----------



## honeybee2

sorry... hang on ill change that!!!!! april 2008!!!!!!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

we were together for about 13 years when we got engaged, and will have been together for almost 16 years when we get married!!!


----------



## Heulyn

This is gunna sound very shotgun quick, but we got together officially on 11th June 09, and engaged on 11th July 09 :blush: So 1 month exactly.

We had known each other as friends for four years before that though, and had kissed and become close a year before we "got together"..... so it's not as bad as it sounds, promise!


----------



## wishing4bub#3

my DH asked me after two weeks, its going to sound stupid but the first time we kissed we knew it was forever, we got married after we had been together for two years.


----------



## EstelSeren

We had been together 1 year and 2 weeks. We knew each other for a month before we got together, got together October 31st 2006, got engaged November 13th 2007, married April 7th 2010. Honestly though, we were talking about spending our life together within a month and knew marriage was on the cards very early on!

Beca :wave:


----------



## hevGsd

We had been together 4 years to the day when we got engaged on 5th Nov 2008, getting married next Aug (2011) so will have been together nearly 7 years then!!! :flower:


----------



## hayley x

we got together in November 05, proposed in July 08 and married on our 4 year anniversary in November 09 :) x


----------



## cerena

We've been together over 7 years now and still no proposal :(
waaaaaaaaa


----------



## Heidi

Met May 2005
He proposed Christmas day 2005
Married may 2010


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

3mths lol xxx


----------



## Bocket

18 months for us, a week before we moved into our first house x


----------



## inertia63

4 years, 9 months until engagement & 5 years, 4 months for the wedding. :) x


----------



## princess_bump

17 months when he proposed :cloud9: 3.5 years since he proposed by the time we're married later this month, and we've been together 5 years tomorrow :cloud9:


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Met October 2006 (Forces Penpals)

Met properly, Easter Weekend 07

Got together Apr 28th '07

Moved in together 1st Dec '07

We've been together almost 3 1/2 years now, he's on tour at the moment and I knpw we'll be engaged before the year is out, he's wanted to propose for at least the last 18 months but tours and money got in the way!

xxx


----------



## Hayley90

17 months, will be 5 years when we get married. :)


----------



## kintenda

2 yrs & 4 months - we'll have been together for 3 yrs & 8 months by the time we're wed!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

We had been together over 4 years, married on our 6 year anniversary.xx


----------



## Vici

He proposed after 2 years and we will have been together for just over 5 years when we get married x


----------



## FierceAngel

we met in april 2005 started dating in april 08 & fell pregnant 11 weeks into the relationship so marriage was sidelined.. 

2 years and 4.5 months in and we are now engaged :D


----------



## tmr1234

we was together 11months befor oh asked me we will have been together 8yrs when we get wed


----------



## welshwarriors

We were together for 2 weeks and knew each other for 6 months. :blush:


----------



## KA92

welshgirl thats okay :)

together 3 months...knew each other for 5 months :blush:


----------



## honeybee2

in your defence girls.... i think you knwo when its the one!!


----------



## special_kala

together about 4 years when we got engaged 5 when we got married


----------



## MrsGax

we were together 5 1/2 years before he proposed and got married on our 6 year anniversary. But we started young so that's why we didn't get married sooner. Love my DH, he is amazing.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

We got together in April 09, I moved in to his June 09, got engaged Aug 10, figure we've done it all quick so far, why change it, getting married Feb 11 so it wont be quite 2 years.


----------



## pinkflamingo

got together Dec 05. engaged Nov 07 and married Aug 09. 

Going by that (an event every 2 years), lets hope we have a baby in 2011!! Am liking the sound of that very much!!


----------



## notjustyet

We were together just over 7 years and will be married in 2012, on our 10 year anniversary (hopefully). We moved in together after 3 years though so I feel married anyway!


----------



## SmileyShazza

18 months and we were together 3 years 5 months when we got married :)


----------



## Jody R

Two weeks! It wasn't a traditional proposal, he told the man in the takeaway he was going to marry me.

I told him he had no chance and after that he proposed every week for the next fifteen weeks and finally I accepted. 

So officially we had been together 17 weeks before we were engaged in April 2001. We were married on July the same year.


----------



## Trying4ababy

We started dating November 25, 2006 and he proposed March 12, 2009.

So around 2.5 years and we got married a little over a week after our 3 year anniversary


----------



## Gwizz

We had been together nearly 3.5 years before he proposed, but he moved in about 1 month after we got together ... feel already married tbh!!

(had known each other already for a number of years as friends before getting together)

x


----------



## mossip

We met over the internet (myspace) in the September 07, he moved from Southampton to Harrogate in the 07. He came to visit 23rd oct 07, got engaged March 25th 08, He moved up in May 08 and we've been together nearly 3 years now. He says we'll get married 2050 so im in for a lonnnnnggggg wait :haha: xx


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

we have been dating since HS and he proposed when he found out he was leaving for the army and we were married about 1.5-2mo later.


----------



## kitty1987

About 2 years. Would have been together 4 and a half by time we get married. Would have been sooner but our baby boy came first lol x


----------



## NuKe

he didnt! we jsut decided to get married as a couple. we arent even calling ourselves engaged :lol:


----------



## Damita

We are already married (June 09) but he proposed after 6 months :)


----------



## dontworry

Been best friends with him since May 2008.
He moved into my house late January 2009.
Officially began dating February 7th 2009.
He proposed in late August/early September (can't remember! I'm awful!) 2009. 

So after about 6 months of officially being a couple, he proposed! We still haven't got a date - we're not in any rush because we're both young, but we're not going anywhere. Moving into our second house next month!


----------



## myasmumma

he first asked me around three months...:blush: properly with a ring and one knee ect. was on our 1 yr anniversary


----------



## MBearJ

We got together Oct 05, 
He was going to propose Mar 06 on my 18th bday but thought I might think it's too soon (which I don't),
Moved in Apr 06,
Engaged Feb 07,
Married Apr 09.

We're like pinkflamingo. The major events have happened 2 yearly so hoping we get a baby in 2011 too. Been ttc since 2006.


----------



## missy123

he popped the question on our 1 year anniversary 7 years ago :blush: i was 3 months pregnant at the time :haha:


----------



## Sophiiie

after 3 years :) we'd lived together for a year & a half of that time so think it was a good point in our relationship x


----------



## mrsswaffer

My husband and I got together in October 2001 when we were both 16. He proposed to me on my 22nd birthday, in August 2007, and we married in July 2010. :)

So, to answer your original question, 5 years and 10 months!


----------



## MummyJen

We were together a little over 3 years before he asked me to marry him. We had been living together for 1 year and we got married the following year.


----------



## twiggy56

He proposed after 3 years together! We'd lived together a year out of that as well...

:cloud9:


----------



## Feltzy

We had been together for 6 months and lived together for 3 months when he proposed in December 2005. We knew from the start it was going to be a long engagement, we were ttc Evie at the time and the plan was to get married when she was around 1. After having Evie I suffered from PND and our relationship took a bad turn for a while so it didn't feel like the right thing to do, but now that we've been through that and come out the other side I feel like we can get through anything :cloud9: 

We've set our date for 3 June 2012 x


----------



## hawalkden

2 Years in November offically. Getting married in November 2012. x


----------



## MommyWishes4

Everyone thought we were crazy but...

We were friends for 2 years. He said that he loved me from the first day we met, but I had a lot going on (cancer, jobs, etc) so I was in my own world. When we finally decided to start dating (while I was away working at a summer camp) we both wordlessly understood that it was for the real thing. It wasn't going to be a fling, or a few month thing - it would be the real deal forever kind of relationship. This is why I think I took so long to agree - I knew this was my future. 

Even before we started dating, we talked kids, future plans, dreams, etc. While dating, we compared and saw how alike we were. He popped the question two and a half months after we "officially" started dating on our third date. There were no doubts in either of our minds, and none ever showed up. 

We got married in March of this year, four months after getting engaged. 

My family = not so happy, especially since we eloped. But we're going to have a ceremony in the next year or two. We just bought a house, a dog, and TTC since those were the most important things to us. Once we save up enough, we'll have a nice ceremony for friends and family and a great honeymoon.


----------



## MissBabyBump

Just about 5years... we hit a rough spot and I started getting cold feet so I called everything off...re-proposed this past July.


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

my OH and I met in my work he came to the gym where I was a receptionist, we Met in the Dec 08 starting Dating in the Feb 09 he moved in with me and my 4 year old in the Aug 09 we bought a house in Mar 10 found out I was pregnant in the April 10 and moved in to our house end of April and he asked me to marry him last Thursday totally out the blue, we are getting married in May 2012 xx


----------

